# Anchoring in Western Lake Erie



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

First time posting in the forums. Our family day-sails and occasionally overnights in the Erie Islands area. We were planning on heading east along the south coast of the lake and while we are aware of the marinas in Lorain and Vermillion. Does anyone know of decent places to anchor between Sandusky and Cleveland?

We know the island area pretty well around the Bass Islands, Pele and Kelly's, but this will be our first trip eastward.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

There are very few if any places to anchor between Sandusky and Cleveland. Absolutely no designated anchorages. Steep cliffs and a lee shore mostly. Watch your charts for rocky obstructions west of Vermillion off of Sherrod Park and rocks off of Avon Point In a storm you could duck inside the breakwall in Lorain and anchor inside the east wall but that is about it. Public transient dockage is abundant in Huron, Vermillion (waterworks) and Lorain (Spitzer Marina Lakeside). Check ahead for the rates. There might be some transient dockage in Rocky River behind the Westlake Hotel, suggest you drive there first to check it out and get the detail. Edgewater Marina (not the YC) has transient slips. There is also an area off Whiskey Island that you might anchor in which is behind the Cleveland breakwall but expect a lot of powerboat wakes and traffic.

Good luck.


----------

